# Questran Recalled in UK



## Grant

Oh dear, this is going to be a problem for a lot of people here in UK. Questran has been recalled & so my Dr tells me there is no alternative.
Good people of this forum do you know of an alternative.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## DustyKat

Good grief! 

Do you know why Grant? 

Dusty.


----------



## Grant

DustyKat,No I dont know. I'm getting 2 different stories. Recall or Manufacturing Problem.
Rgds
Grant

Edit to say Now confirmed its a recall.


----------



## DustyKat

What will you do Grant?


----------



## Grant

I'm waiting for a reply from the Specialists. The only thing I can do is stock up on Loperamide but because my bile duct is too close to my colon its @ best a very limited idea. Failing that I might give charcoal tablets a go. But I doubt they'll work.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## DustyKat

Have you tried psyllium? 

Can you get the alternative to Questran, Colestid, in the UK? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Grant

DustyKat said:


> Have you tried psyllium?
> 
> Can you get the alternative to Questran, Colestid, in the UK?
> 
> Dusty. xxx


Waiting for a call from my GP DustyKat, found those on the net as well. Not sure about the Psyllium, my diarrhea is because my Bile Duct is too close to my Colon, I'm not sure whether that'll work. Also I'm prone to strictures & indeed may have another so anything that might add bulk could be very bad.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## DustyKat

Ah okay, I hope there is a good alternative then. 

So bile salt malabsorption diarrhoea isn't an issue following your resections? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Grant

DustyKat said:


> Ah okay, I hope there is a good alternative then.
> 
> So bile salt malabsorption diarrhoea isn't an issue following your resections?
> 
> Dusty. xxx


Huge issue Dusty. After my last surgery last year I had the most terrible diarrhea I've ever had & thats saying something. Lopermaide wasn't stemming the flow & I was up most nights. Was in a right state trying to get over a big surgery without much sleep. Questran gave me a decent nights sleep straightaway-what a relief.
Dr just rang going to try me on Colestipol which comes up on his PC. Here's hoping its available.
Best Wishes
Grant


----------



## DustyKat

Good luck Grant! I hope you can get the Colestid. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## rob101

Hi Grant ,Colestid is the Brand of Colestapol Hydrochloride and is available in the UK.  I have been taking two sachets a day for the last two years.


----------



## deb123

I was told by my pharmacist that Questran Lite is still available


----------



## Grant

Hi Rob, yep thats what they've gone for via my GP. i rang him with a list of alternatives & the pharmacy have ordered it. 
Tks Deb123, thats interesting because my Specialist nurse said the same & yet I asked @ the pharmacy & they told me that ALL Questran has been recalled.
And yet get this, one of the Gastro team somehow has managed to do a prescription for me of Questran & I'm going over to the Hospital to pick it up Monday.  When is a recall not a recall. Well apparently Hospitals have got stocks for emergency use only.
Weird
Rgds
Grant


----------



## 723crossroads

Glad you got some Grant. I'm sure they have previous stockpiles of the stuff. I take the generic equivalant called Cholestyramine in powder form. Works exactly the same~GREAT! Good luck to you!


----------



## deb123

There was a problem a while back with the supplies of Questran now I always have a whole box in the cupboard as a back up.


----------



## Grant

That seems very sensible deb 123. I really was in a flap today when told the news, life without it becomes very difficult.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## deb123

I don't really like the Questran lite as it doesn't mix so well.  I'm seriously going to try the Psylium husks once I am established on Humira - took my first 4 doses today, so hope it works.
At least then we shouldn't have to deal with the Questran supply issues.  I would be totally house bound without them.


----------



## robinjh

Anyone have any further news on this? My pharmacist still not able to get Questran, I can't take anything with aspartame so Questran Lite not suitable, no one at my GP's or pharmacist seems to know of any aspartame free alternatives available in the UK. Colestid also contains aspartame  

Why does it need to be sweetened at all? 

This is the original alert for the UK in full as I'm not allowed to post the link

__________________________________________________

DRUG ALERT
CLASS 2 MEDICINES RECALL

Action Within 48 Hours


Pharmacy, Clinic and Wholesaler Level Recall

03 June 2013	 EL (13)A/15	 Our ref: 
MDR  80-05/13

Dear Healthcare Professional,

Bristol-Myers Squibb Pharmaceuticals Limited

Questran 4g sachet Powder for Oral Suspension

Colestyramine Powder for Oral Suspension

PL 00125/5009R
Bristol-Myers Squibb Pharmaceuticals Limited (BMS) is recalling, as a precautionary measure, all lots of the sucrose containing formulation of Questran (colestyramine) Powder for Oral Suspension, that are within expiry date, due to possible contamination with Enterococcus faecium.

The source of the possible contamination is believed to be the sucrose used within this formulation of Questran.

To date the presence of Enterococcus faecium has not been detected in commercial batches of Questran, and there have been no product complaints or reported adverse health events in connection with this issue.

Please note that Questran Light is unaffected by this recall.

Remaining stocks of any Questran batches should be quarantined and returned to the original supplier for credit.

For medical information enquiries please contact BMS by phone on 0800 731 1736 or by email to medical.information at bms.com.

Recipients of this Drug Alert should bring it to the attention of relevant contacts by copy of this letter. Local area teams are asked to forward this to relevant clinics, general practitioners and community pharmacists for information.

Yours faithfully

Adam Burgess
DMRC Manager

Defective Medicines Report Centre
151 Buckingham Palace Road
London
SW1W 9SZ
Telephone +44 (0)20 3080 6574

________________________________________________________



I have a couple of months supply still but last time there was a problem it took about six months for them to get back into full production again. How long can it take to sort out such a problem?

My Crohn's is in long term remission, but bile salt malabsorption leads to osmotic diarrhea I'm not keen on taking more than the occasional Loperamide. Colestyramine makes all the difference to being able to live a normal life    

I don't think psyllium husks would work for me as I also have esophageal problems

Robin


----------



## PaTRICIA B

hi...what are problems that can arise from taking loperamide long term?


----------



## Twinklestar

I am really struggling without Questran and am allergic to the aspartame in Questran Light, it actually upsets my stomach even more.  Have been told Questran will not be available until at least next year.  
I have written to Bristol Myers Squibb suggesting they remove any form of sweetener from each product.  This would leave it to us to decide whether to mix it with a liquid that contains our preferred sweetener, sugar or artificial.  Could everyone else please write to them too at medical.information@bms.com.  Would really appreciate it, I want my life back!  Thanks all.


----------



## robinjh

Anyone any idea why other bile sequestering agents such as colesevelam and colestipol are not licenced for the relief of diarrhoea associated with Crohn's disease, in the UK? Makes it difficult get them prescribed for diarrhoea caused by bile malabsorption. I'm being told by my GP there simply is no alternative to colestyramine which is only available, or rather not available at the moment, in the UK as Questran 

I really don't understand why drug manufacturers insist on putting sweeteners in every medicine that is taken in liquid form, directly or mixed into liquid. It used to be that if it had a nasty taste you were more likely to think it would be doing you good 

I don't know if there are any particularly 'long-term' problems with loperamide, the amount that I have to take to get it to work presents a few immediate problems particularly when taken at the same time as PPIs, bad migraines but I don't think that is common


----------



## PaTRICIA B

my Docter prescribed Colestipol and it has stopped diarroea but i dont want to take it long term as it has aspartame and other "stuff" that Questran hasnt.....Bristol Meyers said it will be some months before Questran back on shelves ....


----------



## marcusx19

Hi, I'm a new member and a fellow sufferer of Crohn's.
I have had surgery to remove part of my small intestine and ileum.
Since my operation I have been on regular satchets of Questran which like other people on this site have found it to be a God send. However, with the latest news of it (not the Light) being removed due to contamination and no word from Bristol Myers as to when it will be back in production, I panicked and immediately contacted my Pharmasist to discuss an alternative.
After much pushing for answers he advised me that there is an alternative manufacutured by TEVA but it is a sugar free product and contains Aspartame which as is suggested by others on this forum causes other unwanted discomfort and in my case further symptoms of D. The sugar free Questran Lite contains Sorbitol which also causes me discomfort but at the moment it's beggars can't be choosers!!
Anyone know of any other options to help us all.

Marc


----------



## Richard p

Grant said:


> Oh dear, this is going to be a problem for a lot of people here in UK. Questran has been recalled & so my Dr tells me there is no alternative.
> Good people of this forum do you know of an alternative.
> Rgds
> Grant


You can use Cholestagel 625mg tablets
Greece Richard


----------



## marcusx19

I have also found Colesipol and Colestid both of which appear to work for some. I believe you can get Colestid in tablet form which apparently do not contain Aspartame or Sorbitol, so this could be another option.
Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## robinjh

Has anyone had any success in getting an NHS doctor to prescribe any of those alternatives? Cholestagel (Colesevelam HCl) has been trialed for Crohn's, but none seem to be officially listed for it. My GP wants me to try Fybogel as, as noted above, psyllium husk its active ingredient, does act as a bile sequestrant. But I don't hold out great hopes. Anyone looked into getting cholestyramine from elsewhere in Europe, some resorted to that last time there was a manufacturing problem.  E.g. Cholesthexal in Germany. Also some other products on offer on the internet which contain cholestyramine but manufactured further afield, probably not worth the risk


----------



## Grant

Hi robinjh, yes my GP gave me Colestid. Worked fine for me. Be a bit worried about fybogel, in theory a solid enough idea but it is a bulking agent, if you've history of strictures then I'd stay away from it tbh.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## robinjh

Thanks Grant, and of course Fybogel contains masses of Aspartame, why do GPs not read notes?


----------



## Grant

Ok I've seen a specialist today & amongst other things She's put me on Colesevelam (Cholestagel).Something mentioned by Robinjh in this thread. Its in tablet form. I've now stopped the Questran Light. I'll let you know how it goes.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## Julie68

Hi, I'm very pleased that I've found this Forum, as I've had the same problems trying to get hold of the Questran sachets recently and only found out about the recall last month! I had my gall bladder removed a few years ago and a few months later I started to get really bad diarrhoea every time I tried to eat anything! It was a nightmare for a while, until my doctor prescribed Questran and it really seemed to do the trick!

Anyway, I've tried taking the Questran Light sachets, but I've also found it very difficult to dissolve properly and much prefer Questran. However, I've just been able to get hold of a box of the Questran sachets and wonder if I will suffer any adverse health problems if I take them or should I return them to the pharmacy and try to find an alternative?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## robinjh

Julie68 I think you should show your doctor the recall notice which says: "To date the presence of Enterococcus faecium has not been detected in commercial batches of Questran, and there have been no product complaints or reported adverse health events in connection with this issue", ask advice there. 

I still have some Questran from before the recall and have suffered no ill effects from it. I'm rationing myself in the hope that it doesn't run out before my GP manages to realise that I have serious problems with Aspartame which I have found in all of the alternatives that he has tried prescribing so far. 

My local practise don't seem to want to prescribe a bile acids sequestering resin that comes in tablet form and without Aspartame but they are not telling me any reason why not. They have written to the GI consultant but I suspect forgot to mention "NO ASPARTAME". 

The latest prescription was written as "Colestipol 5g granules sachets sugar free initially bd can be incaraese gradually to 6 sachets a day 60 sachet". You would think "sugar free" would be a massive clue that it contains Aspartame but perhaps not for someone who has such a problem spelling the word increased  There is too much delegation to medical secretaries and prescription clerks I think. Have asked for and obtained formal complaint form, considering at the moment whether that could speed things up or not, any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Davidjack

Thanks to everyone who has contributed so far on this.  I am a Questran user since having surgery in 1990.  It has been a life saver as described by others.  Glad to have all the information you have shared.  One thing, I found porridge helps with the absorption of bile acids but too much causes other 'toilet' problems!  It can help in an emergency (i.e. being away from home for a couple of days and forgetting my Questran!)


----------



## gaynor

Questran lite is still available at the pharmacy, my gp  has changed my prescription to just colestyramine but i am a diabetic as well as a bile acid malabsorption  sufferer, at least my chemist knows  i usually have questran lite and has given it to me. Seen my gp to change my prescription back but he hasnt saying that there is a manufacturing problem. If the recall letter was read through properly it states that questran light is not affected, incompetence comes to mind these little sachets are the difference of normal life or pain and suffering.hope you all find a solution soon.


----------



## Grant

My Specialist recently put me on Colestagel, but I've gone back onto Questran Light. Just couldn't get on with the tablets @ all.
Grant


----------



## Lexi2013

Hi all, my mum and me both take Questran. My mum had her gallbladder out and I also had mine removed a few years ago of which since I've been on Questran. We are getting low on our sachets and have tried Questran Light but does not agree with us. We are living in Ireland and I'm always trying to find tablet alternatives. I see Grant you have tried tablet form of something similar to Questran. Just wondering did the tablets work well? My mum takes one sachet of Questran a day, but I take about half a day. Would really appreciate any advice anyone would have for us, getting nervous now as we are running out of Questran sachets we have left  Thanks


----------



## deb123

I have been prescribed Colestyramine Powders by TEVA.  I have taken Questran Lite in the past and they didn't agree with me, but these ones are quite good.  Not as good as the original, but a good substitute.  The label says Colestyramine Powders for oral suspension. Orange flavour.
Hope they may help you and your Mum x


----------



## Grant

Hi Lexi2013, I was on the Colestagel tablets & no I didn't get on with them @ all, firstly any other meds have to be taken either 4hrs before or after Colestagel which is a right pain. Secondly & more importantly they just didn't work for me. However thats just my findings, I'm sure there are probably others who've had success with them.
Grant


----------



## robinjh

TIVA Colestyramine Powder also contains Aspartame unfortunately. I did ask my GI consultant about Colestyramine in tablet form some years ago because I thought it would be more convenient to take on the move. He thought tablets would not disperse in the gut early enough to be effective and with fairly fast motility as I had at the time might simply pass straight through, so I can understand they might not work for everyone. But I don't even seem to be allowed to try them at the moment, my Crohn's is in remission with the help of Budesonide, the problem is really just bile malabsorption having had an R hemicolectomy about 30 years ago and a more recent cholecystectomy which was the start of the problem with osmotic diarrhea. Unfortunately for me more than a certain amount of Aspartame causes really bad migraine as well as not helping the diarrhea, I can tolerate small amounts but it turns up unexpectedly in all sorts of other things. Why do we have to have it in medicines, why DO medicines have to be sweetened at all?


----------



## Gbrad

Hey all. I was just wondering if anyone has heard anything yet about questran coming back into stock? I am from the UK but currently on a visa in Canada, I have been prescribed colestid powders while questran is out (as I also cannot take questran light) but it is causing me severe stomach cramps (I think the colestid has aspartame in it too  ) 

Deb123, I was under the impression that the teva Orange colestyramine powders were no longer produced? At least that's what I was told! I started off on the teva brand first and it worked perfect! Then I got told it wasn't made anymore so went to questran which was also perfect! So either of those would be great! But the Cholestid is just not working for me! 

Also does anyone know if I can get any of these, if it would be possible for my parents to ship them out to Canada to me? ( I'm not sure the rules on posting drugs) fingers crossed! 

Thanks all


----------



## deb123

Just got another box of the TEVA brand Colestyramine yesterday, so it is readily available in the UK x


----------



## PaTRICIA B

just had reply from Bristol,Myers ,Squibb and they say they that they hope to have Questran back on the shelves"sometime in 2014".They have  "dedicated significant resources to try to return these products to the market as soon as possible"  also "where applicable we are also trying to increase the production of alternate formulations of these products that do not include sugar(sucrose)"The contamination was due to "an atypical microbial presence in the sugar(sucrose) in the formulation of these products.() sourced from a third party) "Thanful to BMS for their reply   ..but it is still one heck of a long wait


----------



## TrevorS

I'm living in Ireland and my pharmacist was able to get colestryamine powder sachets (with sugar, no Aspartame) called Hexal from Germany and Olestyr sachets from Canada. They're expensive but they're the closest thing to the Questran sachets I've been taking for many years. Hopefully Questran will be available again before too long.


----------



## Lexi2013

TrevorS said:


> I'm living in Ireland and my pharmacist was able to get colestryamine powder sachets (with sugar, no Aspartame) called Hexal from Germany and Olestyr sachets from Canada. They're expensive but they're the closest thing to the Questran sachets I've been taking for many years. Hopefully Questran will be available again before too long.


Hiya Trevor, I'm living in Ireland too. Would you be able to let me know what chemist/ pharmacist in Ireland can get these for you? as I have asked for alternatives to Questran but they only offer Qestran light. Will go to my chemist with the names of the sachets you've posted and see if they can get them in.


----------



## PeteM

Lexi2013 said:


> Hiya Trevor, I'm living in Ireland too. Would you be able to let me know what chemist/ pharmacist in Ireland can get these for you? as I have asked for alternatives to Questran but they only offer Qestran light. Will go to my chemist with the names of the sachets you've posted and see if they can get them in.


I'm also living in Ireland, and the local chemists say that they can't even provide Questran Light.  They say it has not been approved for use in Ireland, so I'm resorting to getting it whenever I visit the UK.  How did you persuade them to give it to you?


----------



## Gbrad

I have been in touch with my parents in England and they said that none of the pharmacys can get hold of any cholestyramine at the minute! not questran and not even the TEVA branded one that Deb123 said she can get! someone please help ?


----------



## Jo_Jo

Hi all has there been any news yet on the manufacturing of Questran I'm really desperate and unable to go very far please can someone help


----------



## Lexi2013

Jo_Jo said:


> Hi all has there been any news yet on the manufacturing of Questran I'm really desperate and unable to go very far please can someone help


Hiya Jo_Jo, I went on the Questran light for a while but then was told that was unavailable so on Questran-A now and it's fine, don't know is it the German make of it but it's made by Bristol-Myers Squibb.


----------



## deb123

Hi,

I have just had a repeat prescription from chemist and it is Questran light as that is all he has.

Southampton hospital were able to supply me with the TEVA brand also, apparently hospitals stock emergency supplies.

I do hope they sort out the production soon - the light version doesn't dissolve half as well, and makes me gag if i let it settle!

I know for a lot of people that the colestyramine is a lifeline.  I would not be able to leave the house without drinking it, and diet changes make no difference!

I don't know if i have mentioned this in the past, but colestyramine can make you not absorb Vit D easily, so it is important to get checked.  I now take a supplement as my levels were low.


----------



## Jo_Jo

thanks for the replies I have to go to my doctors soon and I will ask him for questran-A otherwise I'm unable to go out very far. it's becoming a really bad problem thanks again


----------



## ruhereyet

My son was just prescribed this last month.  Was it only recalled in the UK?  We're in the US and we had no problem getting it.  Why would they recall it in one country but not another?


----------



## Jo_Jo

Hi ruhereyet if you read robinjh column it explains why it was recalled I'm hoping it will be back in stock very soon here in the UK. Questran lite doesn't agree with me and I find if I eat porridge 2/3 times a week that helps, but it's not a solution is it really I want to get my life back on track quality of life is very poor at moment.


----------



## Gbrad

So I eventually managed to get the TEVA brand, and even though I have used the exact same brand before and I was ok with it, I'm now getting stomach cramps and pains like I am with the Questran lite and now even the Colestid that I'm taking is causing me problems. I know all of these products contain aspartame which will be my problem, but it's weird how a few years ago I took the TEVA branded product for a few years with no problem at all and now it's causing problems, and even the Colestid was good at first but now I can't even take a quarter of a teaspoon of the stuff daily without it causing pains! I jus need my regular Questran back


----------



## Jo_Jo

Oh I so agree so I emailed the makers of Questran, and they replied to me to say they are in the process of making Questran again and it will be back on sale in 2014 shortly. Good news oh and they said they would keep me informed as well. Regards Jo


----------



## Gbrad

Hey! Yeah I got the same response when I emailed them too, but just doesn't say when in 2014 hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## Jo_Jo

I will give it a few more weeks then get in touch with them again just to see if there is any progress with the manufacturing of Questran hopefully it will come back this time with some more positive news. I'm beginning not to cope very well without it and the old fears of not wanting to go out are coming back again which makes me feel very weak and lethargic.


----------



## SupportiveMom

We have plenty here in Canada. I just filled another prescription. I haven't heard of a recall here. I'll have to go searching about this.


----------



## Gbrad

Really supportivemom?
 Do you know how much it would be for me to see a doctor while I'm in Canada? Also how much would prescriptions for the Questran be without Ohip? Thanks


----------



## SupportiveMom

Honestly I don't know how you see a doctor without OHIP. I will ask around if anyone knows i am sure you can as people travel here all the time. Prescriptions aren't covered by OHIP. Its only covered if you have private insurance. If you get travelers insurance it might be covered. I have prescription coverage where they pay 80%, I pay 20%. For a month's supply I paid $25.


----------



## Gbrad

Thanks, if you could that would be amazing! and I have travel insurance for the visa im on maybe that would cover me. and woah! $25 for a month prescription and thats only 20% of the cost?  so the full price of a months worth would be $125? im only used to paying the equivalent of just over $10 for a month (if not more) worth back in the UK lol. but it is what it is i guess


----------



## Grant

Just a quick update. Ordinary Questran still unavailable in UK. 
I'm stuck on the Questran Light & as others have said it doesn't mix well & if you try & take it by adding a Hi Juice or Squash thats sugar free its revolting.
I have no idea what the delay is on this, just wish they could get it back into production quickly.
Keep well everyone
Grant


----------



## Jo_Jo

Thanks Grant for letting us know

Jo.  In UK


----------



## Grant

Has anyone in UK had any joy getting ordinary Questran yet??
Rgds
Grant


----------



## Gbrad

Grant said:


> Has anyone in UK had any joy getting ordinary Questran yet??
> Rgds
> Grant


I would also like to know this. I emailed Bristol Myers at the start of the year and they said it will be out in pharmacists again before the year end! We are almost there and still no Questran.


----------



## Grant

Good news, my local Chemist tells me that ordinary Questran is now available again here in UK.
Hope this helps the many people reliant on it.
Best Wishes
Grant


----------



## deb123

I've actually got used to the lite version now......it's taken so so long for it to be available.


----------



## Grant

Afraid both types of Questran are now not available in UK again. 
Rgds
Grant


----------



## deb123

Grant said:


> Afraid both types of Questran are now not available in UK again.
> Rgds
> Grant


Oh no! Questran is my life line. There must be a substitute?


----------



## Grant

deb123, I'm trying to arrange to see my GP about it. I have about  one months supply so they'll have to come up with something.
Rgds
Grant


----------

